# So what could the "Unknown error" actually be?



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

It's pretty clear that most of us here have gotten the "Problem Streaming, an unknown error occurred" at least a few times. 

What could the error be? Is the app/proxy bad at dealing with bandwidth fluctuations? Could be be something in the video data that the app can't handle? 

What I'd really like to know is if Tivo is interested/able to run it down and fix it&#8230;the app is *so* close to being a great solution&#8230;.


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

Is this the android app or the iPad that you are talking about?


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

iOS apps, sorry for not being clear.


----------

